# PRV Timescale



## CliffTemple (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone could help out with a question....

We have had our visa application approved!!!, and are now wondering what sort of average timescale we are looking at between being approved - paying the migrant levy - and having our visa stamps placed in our passports.

Things have been quick so far (3 weeks for approval) instead of the stated waiting times, but you never know how long these things take, and I haven't been able to find this anywhere else.

Thanks for any answer.

Cliff & Jen.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

CliffTemple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help out with a question....
> 
> ...


Hi Cliff & Jen,

Congratulations on your visa success!

Difficult to remember the length of time from approval to receiving the passports back with the Residency visa stickers inserted.
I'm thinking maybe 4 weeks max.
Excellent feeling when you have them in your hand 

Be aware you won't be receiving PR visas. You will get Residency visas which are essentially the same but with travel conditions for returning as a resident if you leave the country.
PR visas are only available once you have met the requirements of the R visa after 2 years and you make a further application.
Common misconception over the different terms!

You have surely had a fast turnaround. Gees I bet you have many questions with it all happening so fast eh!

What do you do for work and where about's are you heading ?

Good luck with the move.

Cheers


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Mine took less than a week with FedEx courier return.


----------



## CliffTemple (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, Tonz & Liam,

At least it shouldn't take long then. :fingerscrossed:

Tonz - We're going to Auckland, I'm in aviation engineering.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

CliffTemple said:


> Thanks, Tonz & Liam,
> 
> At least it shouldn't take long then. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Tonz - We're going to Auckland, I'm in aviation engineering.


Cool. I wish you all the best!

You looking to get in the Air Force with your trade or have you already secured work / looking elsewhere ?

Transpower who I work for and in particular the Operations Division like people of a military background especially Air Force personnel who have good experience in Aviation Engineering.
3 of the team were ex. Air Force up until Christmas then one left to go back in and just taken on another ex flight engineer


----------



## CliffTemple (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks Tonz,

I have a job already, but thanks for the suggestion, it never hurts to have an ear to the ground these days.

Cliff.


----------

